
Teach Testing First - wheresvic3
https://smalldata.tech/blog/2019/02/09/teach-testing-first
======
tedyoung
I've been talking (and tweeting) a lot about exactly this topic: Teach Testing
First. There is _no_ reason this can't be done, and, in fact, it's how I'm
teaching a number of folks how to test and code in Java.

